# Toys that will entertain and last more than a day



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

I bought Trip a Kong Wubba, mega sized. 








That wubba didn't last more than a week before he was able to tear sizeable holes in the fabric/canvas cover. Can anyone recommend a long lasting toy that he will enjoy chewing on? Obviously we do not leave him unattended with any chew toys at this point. He has a bad cuz and doesn't really do anything with it. The cuz chicken lost its feet the first day, now it's missing its beak and comb.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Check out this thread in which someone had a similar question.

I'm still looking for some kind of stuffed toy for Jerzey that would last more than a few minutes.







I posted a question about that, as well. I'll try to see if I can find the thread. 

ETA: Here's the thread to my question that I asked about this same topic. Hopefully these will help!


----------



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Toys that will entertain and last more than a*



> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDCheck out this thread in which someone had a similar question.
> 
> I'm still looking for some kind of stuffed toy for Jerzey that would last more than a few minutes.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I guess it is a neverending search when you have pups with big scary teeth.  After walks, training, play, etc. he still needs something to do. My husband is going to kill me if I keep shelling out cash for toys and treats that don't last.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Toys that will entertain and last more than a*

Have you tried soup bones? They generally keep my girl busy for a while and it's okay if the pup actually eats any pieces off of it (or the entire thing, for that matter... Jerzey once did that!) because the raw bone, cartilage and meat will just be digested. I get them at the grocery store and they're fairly inexpensive, definitely less expensive than dog toys!

I also bought one of the sturdier nylabones and that's proven to hold up very well.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Toys that will entertain and last more than a*

Bully sticks.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Toys that will entertain and last more than a*

I had the same problem. I bought Dozer the mega ( think it is called Soupr or Wolf but it is the biggest one you can get) size Nylabone Original for power chewers. 
I just bought him a Kong frisbee, not sure how long that will last but my neighbors lab has had hers for a long time. I also bought these big rubber rings that are heavy rubber. 3 rings connected.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Toys that will entertain and last more than a*



> Originally Posted By: KC_PikeBully sticks.


I've heard great things about bully sticks but a member recently posted a thread about how dangerous the round ones can be, just to let you know.


----------



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Toys that will entertain and last more than a*



> Originally Posted By: DozerI had the same problem. I bought Dozer the mega ( think it is called Soupr or Wolf but it is the biggest one you can get) size Nylabone Original for power chewers.
> I just bought him a Kong frisbee, not sure how long that will last but my neighbors lab has had hers for a long time. I also bought these big rubber rings that are heavy rubber. 3 rings connected.


I think I may have the same 3 ring toy, are they orange and black and made from molded rubber? He does have fun playing tug with them, but still not his favorite. We have a Jolly Ball outside that he loves to chase. We also have the black kong but he gets that, filled with pnut butter, as a kennel only toy. 

I did see mention of nylabones in another thread, but none of the dogs care for the hard plastic bones. He loves that wubba but he shows his love by pulling off big chunks of fabric! 

As for the bone ideas, while they are great, with two other dogs in the house and one who is a bit food aggressive I try to limit food oriented treats, I give treats only when they are all separated. They could care less about the toys so I'm trying to stick with things they can all play with or Trip can play with, minus anypup getting possessive.

I'm trying to rotate toys in and out so that he doesn't get bored but inevitably the toy he grabs from the box is the wubba and it's shredded cover. 

Thanks for the great ideas so far, it's interesting to hear what other dogs have as favorites, and the common toys that they all seem to love.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Toys that will entertain and last more than a*

I don't know about bully sticks. My girl, only 60 pounds, was done with hers in a day, which was a bit embarrasssing, given where they come from. I took my dogs to the gourmet pet store, where there are all kinds of treats and bones in open barrels, and she headed right for the bull's private parts. My delicate princess.....


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Toys that will entertain and last more than a*

If he doesn't like the hard nylabones try the transparent type. We have the large key ring for our 5 month old pup and she loves it. It has lasted over a month so far...


----------



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Toys that will entertain and last more than a*



> Originally Posted By: JenniferDI don't know about bully sticks. My girl, only 60 pounds, was done with hers in a day, which was a bit embarrasssing, given where they come from. I took my dogs to the gourmet pet store, where there are all kinds of treats and bones in open barrels, and she headed right for the bull's private parts. My delicate princess.....


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Toys that will entertain and last more than a*

Yes the ring toy is orange and black. He likes his Nylabone and he chews it but not for long periods each time. Any toy I give him that holds his interest he ruins so he is stuck with these. He also loves basketballs but it is a matter of time before he pops it. I also have a large Kong rubber ball he loves to push around.

As far as bully sticks, my Cairn terriers can go through one in about 45 mins. I got them the braided ones which last longer but they give Dozer bad diarrhea.


----------

